# April 2015 EXAM DAY RULESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2015)

OK so most of you know the drill, we will be closed due to the test Friday and some through weekend... Be back on sometime before Monday.

Don't discuss the exam when you get back, don't discuss questions, types, wording, numbers, etc. Especially don't discuss is here..

Good Luck! try and enjoy the weekend afterwards and remember, you read it here first, the cut score is 53...

RG


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 15, 2015)

Obviously Road Guy is pulling your chain with all that stuff...

We all know the cut score is 56.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 15, 2015)

Seriously though, that's great advice to keep yourselves out of trouble.

Good luck test takers and remember, get your F5 buttons ready...


----------



## seandapaul24 (Apr 15, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> OK so most of you know the drill, we will be closed due to the test Friday and some through weekend... Be back on sometime before Monday.
> 
> Don't discuss the exam when you get back, don't discuss questions, types, wording, numbers, etc. Especially don't discuss is here..
> 
> ...




Do we really have to shut down the board? Everyone agrees to the nondisclosure agreement. Also even if someone posts something objectionable it will get flagged pretty quickly. Just saying...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 15, 2015)

seandapaul24 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > OK so most of you know the drill, we will be closed due to the test Friday and some through weekend... Be back on sometime before Monday.
> ...


it makes us mods life easier. People can and do say what you just said but they still talk about something they shouldn't.


----------



## Panchito (Apr 15, 2015)

After the exam, if you don't want to wear out your F5 key, you can use one of these online tools:

- http://www.refreshthis.com/
- http://www.pagereboot.com/

just open either of those pages and paste the URL of your NCEES acount results page (or your local license verification website). Set the refresh rate to 30 seconds (or faster if you get really desperate). Then sit back and wait for your results to show up.

If you use Google Chrome, you can install the Refresh Monkey add-on. It will automatically refresh a web page at your desire rate (it can be set to less than a second!), and notify you in case there is a change.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 15, 2015)

Seandapaul, you may be surprised by the number of infractions out there. The last thing you want is to spend months prepping, take the exam, and then have your results invalidated plus legal action because you asked the wrong question or phrased it poorly. Engineers being engineers will always want to know if they did it right. This 'cool down' period let's you decompress from the exam and hopefully lets you think more clearly before you post something.


----------



## baileyhewes (Apr 15, 2015)

Cut score is 53/80? I thought we needed 70%.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2015)

baileyhewes said:


> Cut score is 53/80? I thought we needed 70%.





> Determining passing scores
> 
> When an exam is introduced or when its specifications change, a committee of subject-matter experts works with experienced psychometricians (testing experts with a background in statistics) to determine the level of performance that corresponds with minimal competence in that discipline. This becomes the passing score. NCEES does not publish passing scores because they change with each administration. NCEES scores each exam with no predetermined percentage of examinees that should pass or fail. All exams are scored the same way. First-time takers and repeat takers are graded to the same standard.




http://ncees.org/exams/scoring/


----------



## baileyhewes (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks, I wonder where OP got 53 from.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2015)

He made it up. Guessing the cut score is a pass time for everyone when the results are about to come out. And the OP is the owner on this site so he can make stuff up when he wants.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2015)

You just need to get all the AM questions correct, breeze through 13 in the PM that you feel god about and hit the road 

&amp; yes I am under no obligation to close the board Friday, its a simple request from NCEES, I reckon I could tell them to go f*ck themselves, but I don't see what it hurts...


----------



## lundy (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't want to get black out drunk Friday night and post something on here in a drunken rage. Only to find out the next morning I'm disqualified. Good call.


----------



## BLG923PE (Apr 15, 2015)

Think this is a great move! In everyone's best interest and protects us from throwing away months of prep by accident.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 15, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> You just need to get all the AM questions correct, breeze through 13 in the PM that you feel god about and hit the road
> 
> &amp; yes I am under no obligation to close the board Friday, its a simple request from NCEES, I reckon I could tell them to go f*ck themselves, but I don't see what it hurts...


Keeping tabs on me RG? How did you know that's what I did when I took the exam?!


----------



## Blue 8 (Apr 15, 2015)

Roger that. Speaks to the value of this board


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ncees sent me that video of your exam to check out, I liked how you through your pencil up in the air over at the structural section


----------



## NB15 (Apr 15, 2015)

That's interesting that NCEES themselves requested the board mini break. Kudos to both the board and NCEES protecting us from ourselves.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 15, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Ncees sent me that video of your exam to check out, I liked how you through your pencil up in the air over at the structural section




Just have to point out that I ran over and retrieved it of course. Gotta have all the pencils!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2015)

board is back open to more senior members and the rest will follow.. please be mindful of the agreement you signed when you come back!

53!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Wizard (Apr 17, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks RG.

I'll take your 53 and raise it to 55!!!!! LOL


----------



## John QPE (Apr 18, 2015)

What a day yesterday was .... Wow. What a day.


----------



## BLG923PE (Apr 18, 2015)

So glad to have a life again. Can't believe how exhausted I was after yesterday. Between staring at a desk for 8 hours and the adrenaline crash afterwards, guess it was fitting.

Oh, did I mention I was THAT guy that tore his dang answer sheet trying to get the test open in the AM haha. Should include a complimentary razor blade with the pencil to get into that thing. Did use the pencil in the PM to break the seal however.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 18, 2015)

Complimentary razor blade may have more than one use too: :suicide:


----------

